# Benzyl Benzoate Solution



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Okay, so I have read the "mites in your fruit flies" care sheet. I have a question about the Benzyl Benzoate Solution: if you add a half a teaspoon directly to the culture media doesn't the benzl benzoate solution transfer to the adult FF and then into the frogs? Could this then be harmful to the frogs? Couldn't this also happen if you put the BB solution on a piece of cardboard in the FF culture? Thanks, Steve


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't use BB *in* my cultures, but have my cultures sitting on sheets of paper sprayed down with BB.

Here's some information on BB: http://www.drugs.com/cons/benzyl-benzoate.html


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for the reply and the link.
Steve


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Some good information here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=16293

In my case I mix a solution of rubbing alcohol and benzl benzoate. Roughly 20% Benzl to 80% rubbing alcohol. I keep my cultures in a cabinet and I line the bottom of the shelves with paper towels. I then spray down everything inside the cabinet with this solution. The paper towels I replace about every 3-4 months and then I repeat.

I hope that explains it. 

When I started this I did put some in my cultures, and you may want to test this as it will slow production. I had to do this mainly with my hydei. Another thing I do is I never keep any culture longer than 4 weeks. When they hit 4 weeks they go in the trash outside.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thank you, that helps a lot.


----------

